# What Big Game do you hunt or have hunted?



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

What large game animal have you hunted before and/or hunt now?

I've hunted whitetailed deer and harvested a few, mostly bucks
gone moose hunting for bull or calf moose


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Whitetails. We have over a million of them in the state and the majority are in the Eastern third where I live. Ive thought about bear hunting but havent done it yet, and my county doesnt have a season so Id have to find a different place. I do most of my deer hunting less than 1/2 mile from the house and usually can get 5-6 each year. I own 40 acres and lease part of it out and usually at least half of that is planted in soybeans


----------



## Northman (Jan 26, 2005)

Mainly bear hunt occaisionally hunt whitetails but I'm all about them tastey bears, and only bowhunt.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Whitetail deer and wild hogs.


----------



## RedneckWoman (Jun 10, 2004)

Whitetails and wild boar.

Edited to mention I go other places to hunt boar because you only see one here once about every seven years lol


----------



## FoxfireWoman (Oct 26, 2005)

Deer, (bambi and venison--what ever you want to call it) - up to the bag limit for both better half and myself. Can't have too much of that in the freezer. Don't hunt for wild hogs, but will take one out if it's on the property.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Northman said:


> Mainly bear hunt occaisionally hunt whitetails but I'm all about them tastey bears, and only bowhunt.


I chase the black bear and whitetail deer, both with a passion.

Northman, are you having any luck with bears this years?


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Whitetail deer & wild hogs. In days gone by I've hunted moose,elk, & caribou. I don't really hunt coyotes but I do kill them if they become a nuisance. I only hunt animals that I eat.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm just gonna say deer. Cause I'll shoot either species, whitetail or mule.

With a bow, although I have hunted with rifle in the past. I like bowhunting the best.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

We hunt mule deer, blacktail, wild boar, and elk. We will be hunting black bear soon though


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

I have only hunted whitetail deer here in New Jersey. The animal rights bear saving folks are making sure black bears are getting closer to me in down here Burlington County, so is only a matter of time till I can bear hunt out back. The closest a bear came last year was seven miles, so given the propensity of wildlife to do their thing, they could already be out back. But it is very hard to find bear tracks in swamp water. Do black bear like swamps?


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Deer here at home and out in a western state most years.
Elk out west.
Hogs when ever I can get to Texas. I loves me some wild hog meat!
Have hunted bear but never taken one. I'd love to get a nice bear.
I'd love to hunt caribou too, but I'll have to win the lottery first.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Rockin'B... If you like wild hogs you should try SE OK. We have lots, & some are very large & mean.I hunt deer, but hogs are our Real Big Game.


----------



## AlaOutlaw (Sep 3, 2006)

Wild hogs #1. Though not considered big game in Georgia my party got drawed for the Georgia Gator hunt this year. So, we are heading down south Georgia next weekend to hunt a gator and catch some of them big ol' flathead catfish.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

bgak47 said:


> Rockin'B... If you like wild hogs you should try SE OK. We have lots, & some are very large & mean.I hunt deer, but hogs are our Real Big Game.


I'd love to. I'd make that trip.

Any ideas on ground to hunt on? Is it easy to find for reasonable fees?

Never been to SE OK. It would be good to see another place.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Rockin'B said:


> I'd love to. I'd make that trip.
> 
> Any ideas on ground to hunt on? Is it easy to find for reasonable fees?
> 
> Never been to SE OK. It would be good to see another place.


 My part of SE OK is only 17acres, but there are plenty of places to hunt. The timber company Wayerhouser(sp) owns a lot of land around here & they will issue a use-permit for about $15-20. We also have various Public Hunting lands that are open for anyone with an out-of-state hunting liscense. You should Google ''hunting in SE OK''. I have had a lifetime HL for many yrs, so I'm really not up on the fees or rules for out-of-state hunters.You might try Oklahoma Department of Wildlife Management for details. SE OK is somewhat mountainous & heavyily timbered. Very good hunting.


----------



## Northman (Jan 26, 2005)

Haggis, Last year was better (had them up on the deck after the sunflowerseeds) this year they eat next to the pigs. (Big apple bin)

I use to use apples glazed with half fermented honey. worked good but felt like I was taking advantage.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

bgak47 said:


> My part of SE OK is only 17acres, but there are plenty of places to hunt. The timber company Wayerhouser(sp) owns a lot of land around here & they will issue a use-permit for about $15-20. We also have various Public Hunting lands that are open for anyone with an out-of-state hunting liscense. You should Google ''hunting in SE OK''. I have had a lifetime HL for many yrs, so I'm really not up on the fees or rules for out-of-state hunters.You might try Oklahoma Department of Wildlife Management for details. SE OK is somewhat mountainous & heavyily timbered. Very good hunting.



Thank you!

I'll look into it. I really do enjoy hog hunting and really like to eat them.

wild hog over mesquite on the smoke cooker...Yummm!


----------



## RedGeranium (Jun 30, 2004)

Mulies 'cuz thats what I have on the place, pronghorn (got 'em too), whitetail (my fave eats), and elk... I dont hunt elk much any more because I hunt them on national forest, and the last time I was up there, I was glassing around and found a guy glassing me with the scope of his rifle...still attached to his gun. Not a comfortable feeling. 
There's enough deer on the hayfields here to feed the kids and I, and I'm a lot less likely to get shot by some yayhoo moron...


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

I finally boke down and I'll add mine. Elk, Mule Deer, Whitetail, Blacktail Deer, Black Bear, Shiras Moose, Antelope, Rocky Mountain Goat, Bison, Couse Deer, Havelina, Russian Boar. I have also guided for Rocky Mountain sheep, Cougar, Brown Bear, Jaguar.
I will also add all this was done succesfully, without a Guide, and on Public Lands.


----------



## Snuffy Smith (Dec 9, 2002)

I shot a buffalo at the beginning of this year. When the freezer gets empty, I'll go and shoot another. I hunt Whitetails and Mulees occasionaly


----------

